# 6x10 set up



## benelli85

bought this 6x10 with side door and some shelving brackets, 2x2's, plywood,truck net for less than $200 brackets were spendy but really really easy set up so plastic totes fit on all the shelves for snow goose stuff too lessers fit behind fullbodys too take off feet and double whats in there artic cat 500 wheeler blinds took maybe 5hrs to do with some B.S. sessions too and beer cant get the pics of process files are too big of ones with out wheeler


----------



## cut'em

I like the net idea! I've got shelves that stuff simply bounces or slides off. This is why I always look around in this forum.


----------



## templey_41

Where did you find that netting at? Looking at gettin me some


----------



## Horker23

templey_41 said:


> Where did you find that netting at? Looking at gettin me some


X2


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

Menards has a truck bed net that would work pretty good for that. Can't remember the exact size but it's big enough to cover the top of the bed for like $18.


----------



## Horker23

I already have a cargo net. was looking for somthing like he has, just straight up netting!


----------



## benelli85

yeah I bought it at menards it is a truck net with eye hole for securing less than $20


----------



## gooseslayer34

how many decoys can you fit into your trailer


----------



## benelli85

can fit 10dz without wheeler some lessers though still have some room gotta be organized


----------



## Horker23

What is the size of the netting?


----------

